# Greetings from a Brazilian who just moved to the US



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My name is Antonio Teoli and I'm a composer who works mainly in the games industry (but would love to experiment the film industry)

I've been following this forum in silence for many years but now that I just moved to the US, I felt it would be a cool moment to join this amazing forum 

I've been composing for games since 2002 and I was lucky to work in many great projects such as Taikodom, Finding Monsters, Rock & Rails, Jelly Splash, Second Live (the Brazilian edition), Stormbound and so on.

Before I move to the USA, I was working as Audio Lead and composer at the game studio opened by Samsung in Brazil. It was 4 years of a truly amazing experience.

Then I decided to leave everything behind and take a risk here in America to see what happens 

Well, this is it! Hope I can learn a lot with you and improve my humble skills by joining you here


----------



## Jaap (Oct 8, 2018)

Welcome Antonio and that is a brave step you took and I hope it will work out nicely and that this forum can contribute a bit as well!


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 8, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Welcome Antonio and that is a brave step you took and I hope it will work out nicely and that this forum can contribute a bit as well!



Thank very much man


----------



## whiskers (Oct 8, 2018)

Welcome. Best of luck in your next steps


----------



## Antonio Teoli (Oct 8, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Welcome. Best of luck in your next steps


Thank you man, appreciate the good vibes ^^


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome Antonio. Good to have you here! Hope you'll have great experiences, both here and in your new country of residence.


----------



## igwanna (Oct 11, 2018)

Bemvindo antonio. Um abraço aqui do portuga.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 11, 2018)

Which city, Antonio?


----------

